# looking for a campsite near Stoneleigh



## billybilbo (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi All 
I am thinking of going to Race Retro at Stoneleigh in February 2019.Unfortunately there is no camping on site.Can anyone recommend a campsite. :smile2: I will be in the Murvi so a small site or CL would be ideal. Thank you for your help.


----------



## billybilbo (Oct 7, 2007)

*campsite near Stoneleigh*

Stoneleigh is an agricultural showground between Kenilworth and Coventry.The problem I have is the event is in February when most of the nearest sites are closed. Any ideas:smile2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

This place is open all year round...

https://www.lairhillocktouringpark.co.uk/

We stayed there one night a couple of years ago. Interesting shower installation in a shipping container from memory...

Graham :smile2:


----------



## billybilbo (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you for the advice.I have booked the tickets and the campsite:smile2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

No problem.


I think it's walk-able to a pub too. We only stayed there one night so didn't go down to it.


Graham :smile2:


----------

